# code 17705



## vismaf (Jan 17, 2009)

All,
I have this code for some time now, and just can not figure it out.
I changed out MAF, DV, PVC, split hose, check for leaks (none found), 3 check valves and looking to change out N249. No oil leak, or Air leak please advise...
Audi A4 2004 AMB 1.8T
Here is the vag-com code I scanned today.
8 Faults Found:
17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!) 
P1297 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16685 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16686 - Cylinder 2: Misfire Detected 
P0302 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16687 - Cylinder 3: Misfire Detected 
P0303 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
17536 - Fuel Trim; Bank 1 (Mult): System too Lean 
P1128 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
17544 - Fuel Trim: Bank 1 (Add): System too Lean 
P1136 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
16688 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
Readiness: 0000 1101


----------



## onestopshop (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: code 17705 (vismaf)*

Did you check the oxygen sensors?
I got a problem just like that on a passat 1.8t. the car would misfire during the warm up while the secondary air pump was on, and on the test drive it would knock really loud. So i started monitoring the oxygen sensors and the regulation was out of spec. Replaced both sensors problem solved.


----------



## windhys (Jun 21, 2001)

17705 - Pressure Drop between Turbo and Throttle Valve (check D.V.!)
P1297 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded

have you ever figured out what causing this code?

Here's the link to my passat post.
http://www.passatworld.com/forums/showthread.php?t=313182


----------

